# TIP renewal at Guat border??



## happygilmore (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I am driving my 2001 sequoia with my dirtbike in tow from the states to Tapachula, Chiapas in the next month. I think I understand all of the details associated with a TIP and bringing my vehicles with me but there are two things that I can not seem to find info on.

1. The most important being if I can renew my TIP at the Guatemala border instead of the US border. I will be in Tapachula (45 minutes from Guat) for 3 years and it would be pointless to have my vehicle if I had to drive all the way back to the US border every 180 days. 

2. I've seen mixed info on this but I will be bringing my 2009 Yamaha 450f with me as well via a hitch carrier. I understand that I can bring in the bike under the same TIP for the car but can I bring it in as well if it is plated? I'd like to have the bike here as a secondary registered vehicle. 

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The two are a unit and must exit and enter together. As long as the bike is not large enough to be considered a separate vehicle, you should be OK. I am not sure of the cc limit on engine displacement. Does anybody know? Check rollybrook.com as a good source of such details.


----------



## happygilmore (Dec 11, 2013)

It's a 450cc but doesn't look as big as it is. I checked rollybrook and a few others and couldn't find a straight answer on this. It looks like even aduana and banjercito don't have a straight answer. 

What about the plate issue? Can I bring in the bike even if it is a street legal vehicle and has a license plate?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

450cc sounds pretty big to me. I have a feeling that the limit is more like moped or small off-road dirtbike specifications. If there are two of you, you could re-title the motorcycle to the other person. Othewise, you may be SOL.


----------



## happygilmore (Dec 11, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> 450cc sounds pretty big to me. I have a feeling that the limit is more like moped or small off-road dirtbike specifications. If there are two of you, you could re-title the motorcycle to the other person. Othewise, you may be SOL.


I think I can figure out a way to scheme them into thinking its appropriate size. it looks just like a 250cc bike as well.

Any advice on the plate issue?

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Schemes tend to come back and bite you in Mexico. Do it by the book; once you find the book.
It it is licensed for road use and is 450cc, I would suggest that it is a second vehilce and you are only allowed one. You will have to dig deeper with Aduana.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is an important detail, as is the fact that both vehicles, if permitted, must leave together whenever he leaves Mexico; nor can he leave Mexico without them while on a tourist permit. He and they are glued together for his visit(s).


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> That is an important detail, as is the fact that both vehicles, if permitted, must leave together whenever he leaves Mexico; nor can he leave Mexico without them while on a tourist permit. He and they are glued together for his visit(s).


We leave our vehicles in MX when we fly NOB and never have had a problem. We have to renew our TIP when it is due, regardless of having x amount of months that we now have on our tourist permit. When the TIP is due, it is due.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Belizegirl said:


> We leave our vehicles in MX when we fly NOB and never have had a problem. We have to renew our TIP when it is due, regardless of having x amount of months that we now have on our tourist permit. When the TIP is due, it is due.


You are permitted to do that if you hold a Residente Temporal visa in Mexico. Otherwise, it is illegal to do so. Granted, many get away with it, but an accident or other incident for one on a tourist permit would lead to the deep stuff. Once a tourist leaves Mexico, his FMM and TIP become void. A fender bender could lead to permanent confiscation of the car.


----------

